# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng C frame >  Máy C do lenamhai thiết kế và lắp ráp

## Lenamhai

Sau khi rã cái máy Mill cũ để di dời qua xưởng mới. Mình bắt tay vào ráp mới khung C frame từ những phụ kiện tháo từ máy cũ
Trượt, visme, 



C frame 6mm
Cặp 2 tấm lại và dùng máy mài 2 các cạnh cho bằng nhau,  và song song. Sau đó dùng clib kẹp 2 tấm lại với nhau cho chính xác. Lấy dấu để khoan lỗ bắt ray trượt
Trong quá trình khoan lỗ bắt ray tôi khoan một lỗ phía Đầu trước, taro và bắt một con ốc vào để định vị.
Canh cho thanh ray song song với bề mặt cạnh của tấm sắt, dùng clib kẹp và khoan tiếp, taro bắt ốc vào. Rồi sau đó mình đánh dấu và khoan lần lượt từng lỗ một



Và hàn lỡm quá
Khi hàn phải coca1c phụ kiện và thước vuông clip kẹp gia cố để giảm thiểu sự xai lệch khi hàn ghép







Mặc áo cho em nó 







Kiểm tra các trục vuông góc







Mọi bước kiểm tra đã xong bây giờ sẽ chạy trên sản phảm FiberGlass

----------

Boyred2000, thucongmynghe79, Tuanlm, viet tran

----------


## vuthanh

sao ko có hình Anh ơi

----------


## Lenamhai

uh không biết lý do, adm xử lý vụ này giúp nha

----------


## anhcos

Sửa lại hình đi bác ...

----------


## Lenamhai

Đã sửa lại link hình ảnh

----------


## CBNN

bữa nay cái nút thanks bị lỗi rồi . máy a Huy kết cấu đơn giản , hiệu quả , ngon!

Fixed

----------


## viet tran

> Sau khi rã cái máy Mill cũ để di dời qua xưởng mới. Mình bắt tay vào ráp mới khung C frame từ những phụ kiện tháo từ máy cũ
> Trượt, visme, 
> 
> 
> 
> C frame 6mm
> Cặp 2 tấm lại và dùng máy mài 2 các cạnh cho bằng nhau,  và song song. Sau đó dùng clib kẹp 2 tấm lại với nhau cho chính xác. Lấy dấu để khoan lỗ bắt ray trượt
> Trong quá trình khoan lỗ bắt ray tôi khoan một lỗ phía Đầu trước, taro và bắt một con ốc vào để định vị.
> Canh cho thanh ray song song với bề mặt cạnh của tấm sắt, dùng clib kẹp và khoan tiếp, taro bắt ốc vào. Rồi sau đó mình đánh dấu và khoan lần lượt từng lỗ một
> ...


bác cho em xin mẫu thiet kế này nha bác. hi thấy đơn gian dễ lắp và ý gia công nnhiều. mong bác chi em xin bản chi tiết về máy.thánks bac nhá

----------

